
Do I need to pay for Java now? - dredmorbius
https://dev.karakun.com/java/2018/06/25/java-releases.html
======
fcurts
Unfortunately, the conclusions that the article draws in "What does the new
release train mean to my company?" are wrong.

Starting with Java 11, Oracle JDK is no longer free for commercial use, not
even for a single day. However, as long as people are OK with GPL v2 +
Classpath Exception (which is more permissive than it sounds) and don't need
support from Oracle, they can just move to OpenJDK, which is built from the
exact same codebase.

Shoutout to [https://adoptopenjdk.net](https://adoptopenjdk.net), which plans
to provide LTS releases of OpenJDK. I believe this will be crucial for a
healthy Java ecosystem.

------
mhd
“You might ask why Oracle changes the releases of Java in such an big way.”

Nobody who had to deal with Oracle in the past will ask this.

